# Jack Johnson "Sleep Through Static" album hissing



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Anybody pick up the new Jack Johnson "Sleep Through Static" album?

Album is good but im disappointed in the recording. Everything else is recorded fine, its just I hear a dam Hissing and a few buzzing sounds. Either its their air conditioner and they forgot about it or its a tape hiss; or it could be their Solar Powered studio?. Anyone else experience the hissing sound too? I honestly dont think its my equipment....

i listened to a ripped version, FLAC version, iTunes version, and the actual CD. I hear it in all of them....


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!! i thought i was the only person having this problem!! i brought it up a couple of times and people blamed it on my speakers, amp, signal, everything but i swore it was the recording...


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

i spoke with my friend who is an Audio Engineer for pro audio(all i know, cant tell you if he is great or not), he said its ether a tape hiss or the air conditioner and they forgot to EQ it out.....

it seems like something too big to just forget....


could it be done on purpose you know "sleep through static" literally :lol:


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

Megalomaniac said:


> could it be done on purpose you know "sleep through static" literally :lol:



haha who knows,

it really takes away from me enjoying the cd though 

*i think that has to be the one regret about getting into sound quality... its hard to enjoy anything else!


----------



## bumpnzx3 (Apr 6, 2007)

I've had the CD on preorder for a couple weeks and it showed up last night. I was listening to it and said the same thing. My girlfriend said "Just be quiet- you're being too critical"


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

critical psshhh


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

Megalomaniac said:


> psshhh


ahh thats the exact sound the cd makes!


*and youve had it on preorder and just now got it? ive had it for weeks and didnt preorder


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

yea never understood preorders on CDs. they mass produce them soo much I dont think i have ever ran into a sold cd at numerous stores. unless you got some sort of outstanding discount then i can see it making sense.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Jack records at a home type studio and is totally green, I suspect that the environment has something to do with it. I have an article on his recording style in a MIX Magazine I believe, It's next to the pooper, I'll try to dig it out and see if it says anything.


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

chad said:


> Jack records at a home type studio and is totally green, I suspect that the environment has something to do with it. I have an article on his recording style in a MIX Magazine I believe, It's next to the pooper, I'll try to dig it out and see if it says anything.


i remember hearing something on that "all green" recording studio. Obviously not a good call....


----------



## flapperdink (Aug 27, 2007)

the album was recorded to tape. he wanted to use older technology and not pro tools. he talks about it on his website.

EDIT: i heard the studio is in cali, but not sure. anyway, it was built completely from reclaimed lumber and solar powered. some may say it's lame and too "hippy", but i think it's a cool idea. goes to show that you can still make a great album without being cutting edge. the noise is irritating, but i've heard way worse recordings.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

chad said:


> Jack records at a home type studio and is totally green, I suspect that the environment has something to do with it. I have an article on his recording style in a MIX Magazine I believe, It's next to the pooper, I'll try to dig it out and see if it says anything.





BassBaller5 said:


> i remember hearing something on that "all green" recording studio. Obviously not a good call....



its recorded using an 100% Solar Energy, it says it on the back of his album cover...


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

That's it! He's not using audiophile electricity! I'll even bet his **** is plugged into a standard wall outlet and not an audiophile one! Pfft, when will people ever learn?


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

na but seriously though you said he recorded to a tape, so thats it, its just a tape hiss :/


i wonder if he is going to remaster them in the future and say "what was I thinking"


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

chad said:


> That's it! He's not using audiophile electricity! I'll even bet his **** is plugged into a standard wall outlet and not an audiophile one! Pfft, when will people ever learn?


kind of off topic, but what are your views on Power Conditioners?

http://www.audience-av.com/conditioners/

Do they work?

Can anyone actually tell a freakin difference?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Megalomaniac said:


> na but seriously though you said he recorded to a tape, so thats it, its just a tape hiss :/
> 
> 
> i wonder if he is going to remaster them in the future and say "what was I thinking"


Dude, there is so much **** that is recorded to tape... and is still quiet.



BassBaller5 said:


> kind of off topic, but what are your views on Power Conditioners?
> 
> http://www.audience-av.com/conditioners/
> 
> ...


There ARE certain artifacts on an AC line that CAN make it into an audio system or recording. But 99% of these things can be taken care of with simple Pi filtering etc. So yes, I believe that certain types of filtering can cause intermittnet interference from being AS noticeable and most of the gear out there has this type of filtering built inside if it's up to snuff. 

But me going out and buying a kazillion dollar conditioner because it sweetnes the sound... **** noo000!

I was not joking in the other thread, did you know there are "audiophile grade" edison receptacles for your wall outlet?

Chad


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

sweet man, deffinatly good to know. i guess ill just stick with taping magical rocks to my interconnects!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

BassBaller5 said:


> sweet man, deffinatly good to know. i guess ill just stick with taping magical rocks to my interconnects!


That's your best bet 

I put "rocks" around my cables....... Ferrites!


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

chad said:


> Dude, there is so much **** that is recorded to tape... and is still quiet.
> 
> Chad


Oh im sure you are correct, but i am saying in this case im _pretty _sure its just a tape hiss in his recording.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Megalomaniac said:


> Oh im sure you are correct, but i am saying in this case im _pretty _sure its just a tape hiss in his recording.


You know, Ireally meant to grab that album, my son really digs him. I may pick it up on the way home, other than the hiss... is it good?


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

YES (IMO)


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Megalomaniac said:


> YES (IMO)


I'm on it.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Dec 3, 2007)

offtopic: that sounds like the female i heard about who believed (for about three months) that an amethyst in her belly button was adequate contraception....

anyway. back to topic.... are we talking about the "atmospheric" stuff here? or just irritating "sssssssssssssssssssss"? I think I might have to find a copy myself.

Bret


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

bretti_kivi said:


> offtopic: that sounds like the female i heard about who believed (for about three months) that an amethyst in her belly button was adequate contraception....
> 
> anyway. back to topic.... are we talking about the "atmospheric" stuff here? or just irritating "sssssssssssssssssssss"? I think I might have to find a copy myself.
> 
> Bret


irritating "ssssssssssssssss". i was worried it was my Dyns and tripped out on a 3 hour drive listenin to it..


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

bretti_kivi said:


> offtopic: that sounds like the female i heard about who believed (for about three months) that an amethyst in her belly button was adequate contraception....
> 
> anyway. back to topic.... are we talking about the "atmospheric" stuff here? or just irritating "sssssssssssssssssssss"? I think I might have to find a copy myself.
> 
> Bret


sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss 



chad said:


> I'm on it.



Thats what she said


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

it sounds like stock speakers when theres no music and you turn the volume ALLL the way up


----------



## bumpnzx3 (Apr 6, 2007)

BassBaller5 said:


> ahh thats the exact sound the cd makes!
> 
> 
> *and youve had it on preorder and just now got it? ive had it for weeks and didnt preorder



I had a Mike Doughty CD on preorder at the same time. It wasn't released until just a few days ago. I just had them ship all at once that way I didn't have to pay shipping twice.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Megalomaniac said:


> i spoke with my friend who is an Audio Engineer for pro audio(all i know, cant tell you if he is great or not), he said its ether a tape hiss or the air conditioner and they forgot to EQ it out.....
> 
> it seems like something too big to just forget....
> 
> ...


Funny that I caught this thread after just posting on another here regarding a particular song on John Mayer's most recent album. The song is "slow dancing in a burning room" and it has serious background 'static' that drives me nuts. I've heard it on all sorts of systems and I've listened to many versions and bought the CD because I thought the mp3 I had was corrupted... it turns out the song is just that way. Drives me freaking nuts!


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> Funny that I caught this thread after just posting on another here regarding a particular song on John Mayer's most recent album. The song is "slow dancing in a burning room" and it has serious background 'static' that drives me nuts. I've heard it on all sorts of systems and I've listened to many versions and bought the CD because I thought the mp3 I had was corrupted... it turns out the song is just that way. Drives me freaking nuts!


omg that is my favorite album of all time Continuum. matter of fact i downloaded it when it first came out and fell in love with it(musically). So after 3 years of its release just a few days ago i finally decided to buy the album to support it. and you are correct there are a few sounds that can drive you nuts when you discover its actually in the recording .


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Megalomaniac said:


> omg that is my favorite album of all time Continuum. matter of fact i downloaded it when it first came out and fell in love with it(musically). So after 3 years of its release just a few days ago i finally decided to buy the album to support it. and you are correct there are a few sounds that can drive you nuts when you discover its actually in the recording .


3 years? Really?... think it came out in Fall of 2006.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> 3 years? Really?... think it came out in Fall of 2006.


lol whatever just guestimating. 2006 2007 2008


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

On a side note, I like Jack's new album. I bought it from the store everyone loves to hate..........................Starbucks 
The noise adds character.


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

I bought my copy for $9.99 @ target.  I bought it just for the hiss. j/k


----------



## astronut (Dec 29, 2007)

Bluto Blutarsky said:


> On a side note, I like Jack's new album. I bought it from the store everyone loves to hate..........................Starbucks
> The noise adds character.


I couldn't agree with you more.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I heard teh hiss in the car but it was not enough to bug me, I have yet to throw it up in the room. Maybe yalls are running the top end a bit hot? 

I think it sounds GREAT! Kick drum is a little loose but it sounds like a kick, the cymbalssound AMAZING, like real cymbals! I'll gladly deal with teh hiss to get a top end sound like that!


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

chad said:


> I heard teh hiss in the car but it was not enough to bug me, I have yet to throw it up in the room. Maybe yalls are running the top end a bit hot?
> 
> I think it sounds GREAT! Kick drum is a little loose but it sounds like a kick, the cymbalssound AMAZING, like real cymbals! I'll gladly deal with teh hiss to get a top end sound like that!


I have all 4 of JJ albums. All his albums are great and very well recorded.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

chad said:


> I heard teh hiss in the car but it was not enough to bug me, I have yet to throw it up in the room. Maybe yalls are running the top end a bit hot?
> 
> *I think it sounds GREAT! Kick drum is a little loose but it sounds like a kick, the cymbalssound AMAZING, like real cymbals! I'll gladly deal with teh hiss to get a top end sound like that*!


fosho


----------



## jj_diamond (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.archive.org/search.php?query=collection:etree AND creator:"Jack Johnson"


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

jj_diamond said:


> http://www.archive.org/search.php?query=collection:etree AND creator:"Jack Johnson"


im confused


----------



## jj_diamond (Oct 3, 2007)

what's confusing? live shows in .shn or .flac lossless formats.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

oh say that then, you just posted a link without saying what it is about, some of us dont click links if we dont know what its for..


----------



## Area3Pro (Feb 27, 2008)

Megalomaniac said:


> i spoke with my friend who is an Audio Engineer for pro audio(all i know, cant tell you if he is great or not), he said its ether a tape hiss or the air conditioner and they forgot to EQ it out.....
> 
> it seems like something too big to just forget....
> 
> ...


And I am Sticking With my Theory  

In my 10 year Career I Have only Heard a Few Recordings With Tape That Has Hissin Noise..

But It could be a Number of Things...

Air Conditioner.. 60 HZ Sine Wave... Old Equipment..... or a Bad Audio Engineer 

A Good Audio Engineer Would have Caught That...

OR maybe they wanted the Hiss?


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

eitherway tis fine. im enjoying the album. hasnt left my cd tray in 2 weeks :O


----------



## Area3Pro (Feb 27, 2008)

Hehe.....

Btw how is the Eq on Your System Working out?


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

its getting better and better each day, i have been doing my own small tweeks at every red light lol.


----------



## Area3Pro (Feb 27, 2008)

Awesome Glad I could Help....

BTW I'm forwarding This problem to my Teacher to See if HE might know what it is...

He Writes for mix Magazine!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Area3Pro said:


> Awesome Glad I could Help....
> 
> BTW I'm forwarding This problem to my Teacher to See if HE might know what it is...
> 
> He Writes for mix Magazine!


And He is?

I'll get it in the room tonight or tomorrow but I'm not finding the hiss bothersome, the first track has some buzz from the guitar but I think it's intentional. I'm listening pretty flat, any resemblance of a "disco smile" will bing it right out I imagine.


----------



## Area3Pro (Feb 27, 2008)

chad said:


> And He is?


KEVIN BECKA


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Area3Pro said:


> KEVIN BECKA


I was hoping your were going to say Eddie Ciletti, that guy is a badass.

Are you a live or studio guy?


----------



## Area3Pro (Feb 27, 2008)

I am more Live But I work in a Studio


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Area3Pro said:


> I am more Live But I work in a Studio


Adda boy! I'm a live guy and only do mastering on the recording end. You will gravitate to one or the other 

Retired from the road now for 4 years work at the School Of Music, UIUC.


----------



## Area3Pro (Feb 27, 2008)

Ahh Cool

I went to The Conservatory Of Recording Arts And Sciences In Az

hehe

I think we need to Get back to topic...

But if u want Im/Email me

[email protected] or Aol.com


----------



## jj_diamond (Oct 3, 2007)

Megalomaniac said:


> oh say that then, you just posted a link without saying what it is about, some of us dont click links if we dont know what its for..


sorry.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Area3Pro said:


> Ahh Cool
> 
> I went to The Conservatory Of Recording Arts And Sciences In Az
> 
> ...



Will do man, welcome aboard! You will dig it here.

Chad


----------



## Area3Pro (Feb 27, 2008)

I love it here!

now If I could Afford the Speakers I want ><:blush:


----------

